# Feeding babies Dubia cockroach (Blaptica dubia),



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

I manage to find some the babies roach(3mm-5mm) for this sp. for roach in a local pet store and was wondering would it be safe for adult pdf to eat them? 
As i read up that Blaptica Dubia Roaches are usually smaller than Discoid Roaches and Orange Headed Roaches, making them an all around great feeder roach species. Dubia Roaches are slower moving but not nearly as shy as either the Discoid or Orange Headed Roaches. Of the three species, Dubia Roaches have the softest exoskeleton making them an excellent food item for arachnids and small lizards. Even with the softest exoskeleton would frog be able to disgest them?

There a link on some info for the roach.

Dubia Roach Care and Breeding


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/65209-seeding-tanks-dubia-roaches.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/55887-anyone-feed-latiralis-roaches.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/53188-roach-problem.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/50091-p-terribilis-diet-dubias.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/47384-roaches.html


----------

